# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Trigoniulus corallinus (Scarlet Millipede)

## Muhd Hakim

Has anyone observed this millipede sp. recently ? Found one at school together with many polydesmid millipedes.

----------


## BFG

You should look at open drain at the hdb void deck where it borders with grass patch or fields . Early morning or late in the evening when it is cool would you see them moving in the damp cool area . Open air car park with shaded trees that are damp is another area to look into , basically areas where the sun doesnt shine brightly are places to be targetted . You might be lucky by seeing them at places between the floor and staircase or wall at the void deck . I do not think they tolerate direct sunlight exposure though , they might get very dry , like the edge of their scale is about to peel off .

----------


## Muhd Hakim

Thanks bro, have been trying that for some time already but only the polydesmid milipedes can be found  :Sad:  I'm not keeping them due to their cyanide poison as I'm afraid it would harm my cat

----------


## boofeng

I see this a lot in the compost piles around Lorong Chencharu area. Maybe you can go walk walk there and poke around in leaf litter. Be careful, I've seen paradise tree snakes there before too.

----------


## Muhd Hakim

Thanks bro boonfeng, I'll try checking out Lorong Chencharu soon. I've got experience catching and handling snakes, lizards, venomous spiders/insects too so that is the opposite of a problem :Laughing:  Check out more of my pictures here https://www.instagram.com/_muhd.hakim_/

----------


## boofeng

Whoa, nice! 

Hope you have a fruitful trip there  :Wink:

----------

